
Ask HN: How to solve chiken and egg problem for my current HN like startup? - 4444
I have started one question-answer and link sharing site for followers of the Hindu religion.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hindumediawiki.com&#x2F;<p>The design is inspired by Hackernews and initial users have liked it, now when it coming to traction, the only channel I have is twitter, where we have created a handle for the website and people are visiting the site through it. (the handle has crossed 6k+ followers in one month)<p>Now I am getting almost 600-1k pageviews every day without promoting actively but very few signups (~5-10) and very few submissions (~1-3).<p>We have inhouse users who keep posting interesting things on the site which make the site looks like it&#x27;s active but how to gain the natural growth in terms of content (which will help us grow in SEO and will bring more visitors).<p>1) Can anyone give the idea of their own past experiments like this?<p>2) can you please give links of some posts on the web, where this issue is discussed?<p>3) what do you think can be next To Do steps?
======
mtmail
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1%25_rule_(Internet_culture)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1%25_rule_\(Internet_culture\))
describes how only few people on forums are creators and lists related
studies. On HackerNews I was reading daily but didn't create an account until
year 4.

~~~
4444
oouch thats so huge, btw community like stackoverflow also has the same stats
or they tried to improve the ratio?

